# Stressed out!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

There are only two spots you need to use RTV with the gasket on the valve cover.
*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*
_How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)__ 
There is a valve cover TSB/special coverage for some Cruzes but I cannot find it now - gotta go for now._
As for the cooling system , you need to bleed the system, sometimes multiple times to make sure there is no air in the system.




*SB-10070878-5448.pdf*

Potential causes for this trouble code, *P0102*, may include: 

Dirty or contaminated mass air flow sensor 
Failed MAF sensor 
Intake air leaks 
MAF sensor electrical harness or wiring problem (open, shorted, frayed, poor connection, etc.)
_Note that other codes may be present if you have a P0102. You may have misfire codes or O2 sensor codes, so it's important to take a "big picture" look at how the systems work together and effect each other when doing a diagnosis._
Read more at: P0102 Mass Airflow (MAF) Circuit High


A code *P0113* may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

Internally failed IAT sensor 
Faulty connection at IAT sensor 
Open in IAT ground circuit or signal circuit 
Short to voltage in IAT signal circuit or reference circuit 
IAT harness and/or wiring routed too close to high-voltage wiring (e.g. alternator, spark plug cables, etc.) 
Faulty PCM (less likely but not impossible)
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0113 Intake Air Temperature Circuit High Input


Causes for this engine code,* P00B7*, may include: 

Low coolant 
Stuck thermostat 
Defective ECT sensor
Faulty radiator coolant temperature sensor 
Shorted or open circuits or connectors 
Bad PCM or 
PCM programming error
Read more at: P00B7 Engine Coolant Flow Low/Performance

Best I can find for this Powertrain code, *P07E8*, is this: 
TR Control Circuit Open

I think this is referring to the transmission, but that is a guess.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

BattleCruze_71 said:


> Hello, I'm having an issue with my 2011 1.4, Im showing codes P0102, 113, 0B7, and P07E8....
> I've changed the valve cover twice. Tapped and Re tapped the second time to get a tighter seal,( Rtv is absofu**inglutely pasted on this thing everywhere) compliments of shear anger at the project. MAF brand new, coolant flushed for the third time now, RCT sensor taken out checked cleaned and reinstalled, she still leaks oil and I've just started to notice coolant as well. As well as new ECT on the way from acdelco. I'm furious and have no idea why this motor is being difficult. I'm mechanically inclined but not a mechanic.... She's overheating now non stop. This happened after I changed the thermostat after reviewing the entire cooling system... As well as searched for vacume leaks. I don't have hair but if I did I'd be pulling it out. I'm doing a swap and build this winter. I just need another month from it. Wtf is wrong with these cars...? Please only qualified men or women... I don't want to explain things to someone who's not competent. And I'm not saying that to be rude. Thanks in advance for anything that you can think of.


Welcome to the forum.

I don't have much hair either. Mine started falling out 15 years ago when I was in college.

Visit the links Blasirl provided. That's good information. I normally recommend removing the spark plugs and inspecting the head gasket with an endoscope when these engines overheat. Some major cooling system components on these engines are made of plastic and they hate being overheated. A cooling system pressure test would also probably be helpful.


----------



## BattleCruze_71 (Dec 27, 2020)

_UPDATE_

Still stressed out🤬 changed water outlet same issue, change thermostat.... You guessed it same issue. Burped the cooling system all same issues... Noticed I've been making it further and further on test runs. (one city block) progressing in 400 meter increments, cleared plugs checked for corrosion.... Thta was the last run. I started over heating... Then it dropped back to normal operating temp for about 2 mins. After that 2 mins heated up again. No loss of coolant?! I. So wracked trying to isolate the wires and


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

P07E8 isn't a code your car should be able to generate. It most likely an error in your typing, an error in the code reader or you have a code reader spitting out hexadecimal scan tool processes. Mode $07 E8 should I dicate a scan tool request for pending codes from the ECM.

Your other codes could very likely be related to corrosion in the X1 connector of the ECM, as the IAF, MAF and ECT2(RCT) circuits are all closely populated adjacent to each other in the connector and subject to errant voltage drop or shorts from corrosion in the connector.

I hope this isn't too layman for you to understand. I tried to use my big boy words.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I second maven's suggestion. it sounds like you have a connection issue possible supply voltage to the sensors or the signal coming back. From each. Fyi pencil erasers do well at cleaning contacts, I carry one in my tool pouch at work. (Industrial Electrician/CNC tech)

Incorrect mixture is probably causing a rich condition and your probably running warm. Fix the cause not the symptom.


----------

